# Semi-nude abstracts (1st attempt)



## poorstudent (Jan 10, 2007)

A friend is redecorating her appartment and asked me to take a few abstract body-shots of her, me and our other friends... I'v never done any studio photography before, let alone abstract studio photography, and only had a tripod, flurescent desk lamp and a manually-fired off-camera flash unit - but even with all this against us i think we ended up with some really nice shots... please comment... no really, commenting makes the world go round!

1)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







2)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





3)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





4)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





5)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





6)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks for looking!


----------



## poorstudent (Jan 11, 2007)

77 reads with no replies? My photos must kill viewers instantly...

So in the words of the creatures that hide in the night... "BUMP!!!!!"


----------



## tpe (Jan 11, 2007)

Hehe, perhaps we are a little slow  Nice shots, the big black areas work well, but the seriese is let down a bit by the out of focus bits of 1 and 4, perhaps making it more difficult to see the nice bits of the rest? Personally i would have liked to see some really sharp bits, perhaps skin detail or something, to give a reference, but thats my personal taste. Keep them comming, it would be cool to see some more. 

tim


----------



## Puscas (Jan 11, 2007)

I think #2 is the best pic, but I would crop the head on that one. And #6 is a nice serene portrait. 

as for the views and response: that's not unusual. Just keep bumping the images..





pascal


----------



## Mad_Gnome (Jan 11, 2007)

#2 and #4 are the ones that caught my eye, although the DOF is a bit off in #4. Still, I like the lighting and composition. Keep shooting!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, I like the lighting, expression, exposure and colour cast of the last photo. The others don't speak to me that much.


----------



## Dougie (Jan 12, 2007)

I like 'em. #1 could be sharper under the chin, but I like what you've done here. I like the "bodyparts" type of shots, that's when the imagination kicks in.


----------



## darich (Jan 12, 2007)

I thought no6 was the besty. I thought 1 and 2 were way off with the focus and/or camera shake. 

Good attempts though.


----------

